# مكافحة التلوث وإنتاج طاقة صديقة للبيئة



## ربيع عاطر (16 يناير 2010)

*استخدم الإنسان التقانة الحيوية منذ آلاف السنين في صناعة الخبز والجبن والكحول وسواها من أساليب التخمير، وتشير الأدبيات العلمية إلى أن عصر التقانة الحيوية الأول يعود إلى ستة آلاف سنة قبل الميلاد عندما استخدم السومريون والبابليون الخميرة في صناعة الخبز والكحول.*

*وقد لعبت هذه الأساليب الميكروبيولوجية دوراً هاماً في الاقتصاد المنزلي لفترات طويلة إذ شكلت جانباً هاماً من عمليات التقانة الحيوية مستعملة بذلك البكتريا والخمائر والطحالب والخلايا النباتية والحيوانية.*

*ومع بداية القرن العشرين المنصرم، حدث تطور مذهل في علم الوراثة والأحياء الدقيقة، وخصوصاً بعد اكتشاف (واطسون) و(كريك) بنية مادة الوراثة عام 1953، وبالتالي عُرِفَت كيفية انتقال الصفات الوراثية عبر الأجيال، وقد أدى ذلك إلى انتشار منتجات التقانة الحيوية ووسائلها في مجالات الحياة كافة، ودخلت تطبيقاتها في حقول الصناعة والزراعة والطب والصيدلة والطاقة والتعدين والبيئة.*

* 
وقد عُرفت التقانة الحيوية بأنها كل تكنولوجيا أو كل أسلوب إنتاجي يستخدم كائنات حية، أو مواد من تلك الكائنات، لعمل أو تعديل منتج لتحسين نباتات أو حيوانات أو لتطوير كائنات دقيقة لاستخدامات محددة، وتعرف أيضاً بأنها الاستخدام المتكامل للعلوم الطبيعية والعلوم الهندسية بوساطة تطبيقات لنظم حيوية في الصناعات بغرض إمداد المجتمع بمنتجات وخلايا مرغوبة.*

*
*

*وتمتاز التقانة الحيوية بأنها أكثر فاعلية وأقل استهلاكاً للطاقة وأقل تلويثاً وسمية وتنتج عنها نفايات أقل، كما أنها تعتمد على مواد متجددة، لذا فهي أكثر قابلية للاستمرار في الطبيعة من العديد من التقانات التقليدية.*

*وتشمل الاستعمالات البيئية للتقانة الحيوية تقليص تلوث التربة بالكيمياويات ومعالجة المياه وإزالة التلوث بواسطة الخمائر أو الميكروبات، واستخدام النباتات لمكافحة التلوث بالمعادن الثقيلة، ومراقبة البيئة لاكتشاف الملوثات والتخلص من النفايات السامة بطرق مأمونة وفعالة، كما تساهم التقانة الحيوية في التعرض للإشعاعات والكيمياويات والسموم المسببة للسرطان.*

*ومن جهة أخرى فإن التقانة الحيوية مؤهلة لفتح فصل جديد للتراكيب الجديدة للمواد المتلاشية حيوياً ذات المحتوى العالي من النشويات، والتي ربما تكون مؤهلة لإنتاج مواد بلاستيكية جديدة قابلة للتحلل البيولوجي، وهذه هي نقطة البداية لما أصبح يسمى بـالكيمياء الخضراء، التي أعلنتها التكنولوجيا الجديدة.*

*
وتلعب التقانة الحيوية دوراً هاماً وأساسياً في معالجة الفضلات (النفايات)، مثل معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي والتخلص من الفضلات الصناعية والزراعية لاستهلاكها في إنتاج الطاقة، أو تحويلها إلى مركبات قابلة للتخمر بوساطة الكائنات الحية الدقيقة ثم إلى بروتينات مفيدة.*

*
*

*ومن أهم إنجازات التقانة الحيوية التقليدية الغاز الحيوي الذي ينتج من تخمير الفضلات العضوية لإنتاج طاقة نظيفة، وهو غاز يساهم في تخليص البيئة من مشكلة النفايات، وتعتمد كثير من البلدان مثل الصين على هذا الوقود الحيوي في توليد الكهرباء، كما يستخدم الكحول الناتج من تخمر قصب السكر وقوداً في محركات السيارات، كما في البرازيل التي يزرع فيها قصب السكر بكثرة لإنتاج الكحول، كما يعمل العلماء حالياً على الاستفادة من زيوت بذور بعض النباتات وثمارها، مثل النخيل وعباد الشمس والفستق والزيتون في إنتاج الوقود.*

*
*

*ومن هنا يمكن إنتاج أشكال عديدة من الوقود الحيوي المتجدد، وبضمن ذلك الميتان وغاز الهيدروجين والكحول التي لا تخل بالتوازن البيئي. 
*

*
كما أن التقانة الحيوية تمكّننا من تصنيع العقاقير والكيميائيات الصناعية بطريقة أقل كلفة، وبقدر من التلوث أقل بكثير من الطرق التقليدية، كما تمضي إمكاناتها إلى مدى أبعد من ذلك، فهي تبشرنا أيضا بكوكبة من المنتجات الحيوية الجديدة التي ستكون جزءاً من الألفية الجديدة.*

*وقد تتحول النباتات إلى مصانع صغيرة للحصول على مصادر جديدة للمواد الخام اللازمة لصناعة البلاستيك والدهانات والألياف الصناعية والمواد اللاصقة والمنظفات وغيرها.*

*
*

*وتمتاز منتجات التقانة الحيوية بأنها صديقة للبيئة، لأنها قابلة للتحلل البيولوجي ومصادرها متجددة، وحديثاً قامت مجموعة من العلماء بتطوير مادة لاصقة من نشاء الذرة، ومن المتوقع أن تشكل هذه المادة بديلاً اقتصادياً وبيئياً للمواد اللاصقة ذات الأصل البترولي.*

*
*

*وفي دراسة أخرى أُنتِجَت منظفات ذات أصل نباتي، وقد أثبتت هذه المنظفات كفاءة عالية في إزالة الشحوم والتنظيف، كما تمكن العلماء من استخلاص مادة رغوية من البكتين الموجود في لب الحمضيات وقشورها، ويمكن استخدام هذه المادة في صناعة المنظفات بعد إضافة بعض العوامل السطحية إليها. 
*

*
وفي هذا السياق، من المعروف أن النشاء والسكريات المستمدة من الذرة وغيره من النباتات تُعَد الأساس لعمليات تطوير البوليميرات الحيوية الجديدة، التي تستخدم في صناعات النسيج والأقمشة والأثاث، فمثلاً قام العلماء بتطوير سلالات من البكتريا المهندسة وراثياً لهضم الغلوكوز المستمد من الذرة وتحويله إلى مبلمرات تستخدم في العديد من الصناعات، وتجرى حالياً دراسات لإنتاج مواد تدخل في صناعة مواد التجميل والأدوية وغيرها.*

*
*

*ومن أهم ما أعلن عنه حديثاً قيام فريق من الباحثين بإنتاج مادة بلاستيكية من النباتات قابلة للتحلل البيولوجي يمكن أن تكون لها آفاق مستقبلية تجارية، فقد نجح الباحثون بمعاملة أو مقابلة المورثات في نباتات الجرجير والكولزا، وتوصلوا إلى إنتاج هذا البلاستيك الذي من الممكن أن يستخدم في صناعة التغليف، وهو قابل للتحلل بعد الاستعمال، على عكس المواد البلاستيكية المستعملة في الوقت الحاضر، التي تسبب مشاكل بيئية مختلفة ومتنوعة.*

*
*

*
وخلاصة القول إن إنتاج مواد مثل المذيبات والمنظفات والمواد اللاصقة والبلاستيك وغيرها، من النباتات، باستخدام التقانة الحيوية - يقلل من الاعتماد على المواد الخام ذات الأصل البترولي، الأمر الذي من شأنه أن يساهم في الحفاظ على سلامة البيئة.*


----------



## بوصالح مكنون (21 يناير 2010)

*رائع*

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود واتمني أن تتمكن من الكتابة أكثر لنستزيد من هذه المعلومات الاكثر من رائعة
ولكن أخي الفاضل عندي طلب وأتمنى أن تلبيه
ألا وهو الكتابة عن المعالجة السائلة حيث هي الشغل الشاغل للمحافظة على البيئة ولتوفير المياه الضرورية للري حيث أن المتوقع في المستقبل القريب أن المشكلة الرئيسية للعالم ستكون المياه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## احب الهندسه 2012 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

حفظك الله ورعاك موضوع رائع


----------



## ASEEL222 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*عاجل*

الف شكر لك موضوع مميز 

تقبل ودي قبل ردي


----------



## feras.heso (18 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على الشرح بس الموضوع كتير عام ويحتاج الى التفصيل اكثر وخاصة ان هذا المنتدى علمي وليس منتدى عام نرجو ان يكون هنالمك تفصيل اكتر مع الشكر الجزيل لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## سيدي بلعباس (25 أبريل 2012)

بالفعل موضوع رائع جزاك الله و حفضك


----------



## ربيع عاطر (26 أبريل 2012)

ربيع عاطر قال:


> *ومن أهم ما أعلن عنه حديثاً قيام فريق من الباحثين بإنتاج مادة بلاستيكية من النباتات قابلة للتحلل البيولوجي يمكن أن تكون لها آفاق مستقبلية تجارية، فقد نجح الباحثون بمعاملة أو مقابلة المورثات في نباتات الجرجير والكولزا، وتوصلوا إلى إنتاج هذا البلاستيك الذي من الممكن أن يستخدم في صناعة التغليف، وهو قابل للتحلل بعد الاستعمال، على عكس المواد البلاستيكية المستعملة في الوقت الحاضر، التي تسبب مشاكل بيئية مختلفة ومتنوعة.*
> 
> *وخلاصة القول إن إنتاج مواد مثل المذيبات والمنظفات والمواد اللاصقة والبلاستيك وغيرها، من النباتات، باستخدام التقانة الحيوية - يقلل من الاعتماد على المواد الخام ذات الأصل البترولي، الأمر الذي من شأنه أن يساهم في الحفاظ على سلامة البيئة.*




العلماء يدربون البكتريا على تحويل النفايات الحيوية إلى بلاستيك



بدأ الاهتمام يدور في الآونة الأخيرة حول ما يسمى بالبلاستيك الحيوي (bioplastics) و الذي نشرت حوله العديد من التطبيقات كتحويل قشور البطاطا الى نظارات شمسية أو تحويل علبة من السكر الى ماص صدمات للسيارة (car bumpers). إلا أن جميع الطرق المتبعة في التحويل في الوقت الحاضر لا تزال في بداياتها و بالتالي لا تزال غير مثالية. فالقليل فقط من السكر يمكن تحويله الى نواتج قيّمة. لكن الطريقة الجديدة التي ابتكرها الباحث (Meijnen) من خلال تعديل طريقة أكل البكتريا للفضلات الحيوية و توجيهها لقلب السكر الى مواد قابلة للتصنيع و بالتالي لم تعد تضيع أياً من الفضلات الحيوية سدى 










تعتبر الفضلات الحيوية (الناتجة عن الأغذية) المواد الأولية المفضلة لهذه العملية. فعلى سبيل المثال، عندما تتحلمه (Hydrolysis) مادة اللينغوسللوز (lignocellulose) و التي هي عبارة عن معقد حيوي مؤلف من الليغنين (lignin) و السللوز (cellulose) و التي تدخل في تركيب الساق و الأوراق في النباتات و تعطيها القوام القاسي، تتكسر سلاسل السكر الطويلة الموجودة فيها و تتحرر جزيئات مفردة من السكر يمكن أن تُعالج في مرحلة لاحقة بالبكتريا لينتج عنها مواد كيميائية يمكن أن تستخدم كأساس في صناعة البلاستيك الحيوي. 

لا تزال عملية استخراج البلاستيك الحيوي من فضلات الأطعمة عملية باهظة التكاليف و غير منافسة على الصعيد الاقتصادي نظراً لأننا لا نستفيد من كامل الفضلات العضوية الغذائية و ذلك إذا ما نظرنا الى عملية كبيرة على مستوى الناتج الزراعي بأسره و ليس على مستوى مزارع أو حدائق صغيرة. إن المعالجة المسبقة لهذه المخلفات الحيوية يمكن أن يؤدي لإنتاج العديد من الأنواع المختلفة من السكاكر كالغلوكوز (glucose)، الكزيلوز (xylose)،و الأرابينوز (arabinose) إن هذه الأنواع الثلاث من السكاكر تشكل ما يعادل 80% من السكاكر الموجودة في الفضلات الحيوية.
 







و المشكلة القائمة في الدراسة هي أن البكتريا التي استخدمها (Meijnen) في دراسته كانت على نوع من الزوائف (Pseudomonas putida S12) التي يمكنها هضم الغلوكوز وليس الكزيلوز أو الأرابينوز .. مما يعني أن ربع الـ 80% من السكر الموجود في الفضلات هو الذي سيستفاد منه فقط و بالتالي فإن الطريقة الفعالة هنا تمكن في تعليم و توجيه البكتريا لهضم الأنواع الأخرى من السكاكر للاستفادة منها أيضاً

يجب تحضير الكزيلوز أولاً قبل أن تهضمه بكتريا الـ (Pseudomonas putidaS12) ولكي يتم ذلك، استخدمت إنزيمات من نوع معين. و من ناحية أخرى أجريت بعض التعديلات الوراثية على البكتريا عن طريق إدخال قطع من الـ DNA لداخلها مما يساعدها على إنتاج أنواع جديدة من الإنزيمات يمكنها من قلب سكر الكزيلوز الى جزيئات يمكن للبكتريا أن تهضمها . تم تصنيع قطع الـ DNA الجديدة (الخاصة بالإنزيم الجديد) في بكتريا الـ (E. coli) حيث عملت هذه البكتريا على إنتاج قطع من الـ DNA تشفر لإنتاج نوعين من الإنزيمات تعمل على مرحلتين لقلب الكزيلوز في بكتريا الـ (P. putida S12).









لقد نجحت هذه الطريقة الى حد ما لكنها لم تكن فعالة كما يجب حيث لم يهضم سوى 20% من الكزيلوز الموجود في الفضلات و كان على (Meijnen) أن يدرب البكتريا على هضم المزيد من هذا السكر. و لقد فعل ذلك في الحقيقة من خلال تعريض البكتريا لعملية تطويرية (evolutionary process) حيث انتقى البكتريا ذات الأداء الأمثل و عزلها.
وبعد ثلاثة أشهر من عملية الانتقاء أمكن للبكتريا أن تهضم بسرعة كامل كمية الكزيلوز الموجودة في الوسط بل و أكثر من ذلك استطاعت و بشكل عجيب أن تهضم أيضاً سكر الأرابينوز و صار بإمكانها التعامل مع الأنواع الثلاثة من السكاكر الموجودة في الفضلات الحيوية الغذائية .. و لقد أدخلت (Meijnen) مورثات من نوع آخر من البكتريا هي (Caulobacter crescentus) جعلتها أكثر كفاءة مما سبق.​


----------



## ليلي روز (12 مارس 2013)

موضوع رائع جدااااا


----------

